# Pregnant Balloon Molly?



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

Is she pregnant? She has been this big for a few months. I separated her for a while and nothing came of it. The male keeps bothering her as well. Obviously can't look for the gavid spot because she's black. Any idea or tips on how to help her out?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi ugz, i can't see the pic properly but if she's just plonked on the substrate as shown and the males keep bothering her personally i would seperate her again to give her some peace. Hope she improves


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If she's been that large for a few months then I'd guess she is not pregnant.The huge appearance is a man made deffect of "compacting"all that fish in smaller box.Try some peas as she could easily be constipated.It's a tough call diagnosing a fish with that sort of "normal" appearance. Most of the "balloon" type fish have some sort of trouble swimming which explains the sitting on bottom.The male of almost all live bearers rarely give the female a break and even with good cover and ample hiding spots ,he'll find and "harrass" her.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That doesn't look normal, pregnant or not. I agree with the green peas. It is a good thing to feed livebearers once a week and is very healthy for them. Mine go absolutely crazy over them.

Just take a handfull and pop in the microwave, don't overcook, remove and then slice the outer shell and remove the two halves inside. Slice up the two halves into very small pieces and drop it into your tank.


----------



## Ugz (Nov 22, 2012)

going to try the green peas! Can I just buy a bag of already split green peas (like the ones for soup mix) or the frozen bags? Thanks guys!!


----------

